# Conferenza Gattuso pre Milan - Bologna. 5 maggio 2019



## admin (5 Maggio 2019)

La conferenza di Gattuso pre Milan - Bologna. Le parole del tecnico rossonero:"Oggi è il compleanno di Caldara. Auguri a nome di tutti. Lo aspettiamo. E' un ragazzo che merita tanto. Ci siamo allenati bene. In settimana ho sentito tante inesattezze. La decisione del ritiro l'ho presa io e la società mi ha appoggiato. Ho visto una squadra incazz...osa. Non è il massimo farsi cinque giorni di ritiro ma dobbiamo prenderci le nostre responsabilità. E' una roba che non volevo fare ma ci sono regole da rispettare. Nei momenti di difficoltà ognuno deve capire in che ambiente è. Ho avuto l'impressione che non tutti ci fossero con la testa. Ci ha rafforzato il ritiro. Dobbiamo toccarlo con mano. Europa possibile? Ci vuole ambizione. Le facce giusto. Sentire quella musica. Bisogna andare alla ricerca di altro. Quando si entra nel tunnel bisogna analizzare tutto. Se stiamo dando il massimo. Chi gioca nel Milan deve avere questa ambizione. Il Bologna sta bene e con Sinisa viaggia molto forte. Domani possiamo giocare anche contro i più forti al mondo ma dobbiamo fare una prestazione gagliarda e far vedere che siamo ancora vivi. *Il confronto con la dirigenza? *Abbiamo parlato di come far esprimere al massimo i giocatori. Abbiamo parlato di come far stare tranquilli i giocatori e farli esprimere al massimo. Nient'altro *Il mio futuro?* Ho due anni di contratto. *Le dimissioni non fanno parte del mio modo di essere*. Penso a portare la squadra in Champions. *Io spento?* Ma quale spento. La mia storia la conoscete. Posso essere un uomo spento? Andate a vedere i nove gol che abbiamo preso. Io ho sempre lottato, posso essere dimesso? Il giorno che non ho più voglia vado a godermi la vita. Non dite che sono dimesso. Altrimenti no andavamo in ritiro. E' un momento di difficoltà Le difficoltà sono le mie. Ma *basta dire sciocchezze*, che sono dimesso e senza grinta. *Le serate dei giocatori?* Non mi interessano queste cose. Basta che si allenino un certo modo. Io non faccio il carabiniere e non mi interessa quello che fanno fuori. Io uscivo poco, ma mi piaceva divertirmi quelle poche volte. Nessuno mi ha mai detto nulla. E' giusto che i giocatori escono. Nessun problema. *Bakayoko?* Ha sbagliato, ha chiesto scusa. Situazione rientrata. La squadra ha sempre dato il massimo. *Non sono pentito* di quello che ho detto e delle responsabilità che mi sono preso. Domani dobbiamo ritornare a battagliare. E' un dato di fatto che la squadra sta attraversando un momento negativo.*Bisogna dire le robe in faccia*. E *in questo periodo non lo abbiamo fatto*. Se c'è un atteggiamento sbagliato mio o di qualche giocatore bisogna dirlo poi il problema finisce subito. Specialmente a chi non porta rancore. *Anche la roba di Leonardo e Maldini. Basta. C'è rapporto professionale e di stima. Poi a livello di vedute di calcio ci può essere una discussione ma a livello umano c'è tanto rispetto. La società non mi ha mai detto che andrò via*. Sono robe che vi inventate voi. Escono robe assurde. C'è grande intesa e rispetto. *Suso escluso?* Domani vediamo? Conti? Oggi proverà ad allenarsi col gruppo. *Mihajlovic *ha detto che se tutto andrà come deve andare il Bologna sarà salvo? Queste parole devono darci la forza. Dobbiamo ricordarci di queste parole. Mi aspetto dalla squadra la *voglia di far vedere che non siamo morti* e far vedere che noi ci siamo. Possiamo rifarci. Io non ho mai pensato al ritiro. *Sono contro i ritiri e non ci credo*. *Mi piacerebbe abolire i ritiri*. Ma poi ci sono delle regole. Se qualcuno pensa di fare come gli pare si possono adottare altre soluzioni. *Milan non più quarto? *Penso a quello che abbiamo buttato via ma dobbiamo crederci ancora. E' difficile ma dobbiamo essere battaglieri, stare lì col coltello tra i denti. Bisogna avere forza e preparare la partita con grande voglia. *Mi sono pentito di essere troppo buono?* Non è quello. La fortuna dei grandissimi allenatori è stato avere gruppi con grandi leader. Noi siamo giovani, dobbiamo dire le cose in faccia. Penso che in un gruppo bisogna comportarsi così. *C'è qualcuno che sbaglia ma il resto sono ragazzi con grande voglia di appartenenza*. Romagnoli e i provvedimenti disciplinari? Ha chiesto scusa ai ragazzi. E' un percorso che deve fare. Ha chiesto scusa, può ancora migliorare. Ne abbiamo parlato nel mio ufficio. *Lippi dice che difendo troppo la squadra?* Proverò a migliorare ma non credo di aver difeso troppo la squadra. La squadra ha fatto più di quel che doveva in alcuni momenti. Ma devo migliorare. *Penso che domani faremo una partita gagliarda*. Solo chi non ha cuore non può fare una partita gagliarda. Quando vivi giornate non positive bisogna andare a caccia di qualcosa per riprenderti" .
.


----------



## admin (5 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza di Gattuso pre Milan - Bologna. Le parole del tecnico rossonero:"Oggi è il compleanno di Caldara. Auguri a nome di tutti. Lo aspettiamo. E' un ragazzo che merita tanto. Ci siamo allenati bene. In settimana ho sentito tante inesattezze. La decisione del ritiro l'ho presa io e la società mi ha appoggiato. Ho visto una squadra incazz...osa. Non è il massimo farsi cinque giorni di ritiro ma dobbiamo prenderci le nostre responsabilità. E' una roba che non volevo fare ma ci sono regole da rispettare. Nei momenti di difficoltà ognuno deve capire in che ambiente è. Ho avuto l'impressione che non tutti ci fossero con la testa. Ci ha rafforzato il ritiro. Dobbiamo toccarlo con mano".
> .
> In aggiornamento - refreshate



.


----------



## admin (5 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza di Gattuso pre Milan - Bologna. Le parole del tecnico rossonero:"Oggi è il compleanno di Caldara. Auguri a nome di tutti. Lo aspettiamo. E' un ragazzo che merita tanto. Ci siamo allenati bene. In settimana ho sentito tante inesattezze. La decisione del ritiro l'ho presa io e la società mi ha appoggiato. Ho visto una squadra incazz...osa. Non è il massimo farsi cinque giorni di ritiro ma dobbiamo prenderci le nostre responsabilità. E' una roba che non volevo fare ma ci sono regole da rispettare. Nei momenti di difficoltà ognuno deve capire in che ambiente è. Ho avuto l'impressione che non tutti ci fossero con la testa. Ci ha rafforzato il ritiro. Dobbiamo toccarlo con mano. Europa possibile? Ci vuole ambizione. Le facce giusto. Sentire quella musica. Bisogna andare alla ricerca di altro. Quando si entra nel tunnel bisogna analizzare tutto. Se stiamo dando il massimo. Chi gioca nel Milan deve avere questa ambizione. Il Bologna sta bene e con Sinisa viaggia molto forte. Domani possiamo giocare anche contro i più forti al mondo ma dobbiamo fare una prestazione gagliarda e far vedere che siamo ancora vivi".
> .
> In aggiornamento - refreshate



.


----------



## admin (5 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza di Gattuso pre Milan - Bologna. Le parole del tecnico rossonero:"Oggi è il compleanno di Caldara. Auguri a nome di tutti. Lo aspettiamo. E' un ragazzo che merita tanto. Ci siamo allenati bene. In settimana ho sentito tante inesattezze. La decisione del ritiro l'ho presa io e la società mi ha appoggiato. Ho visto una squadra incazz...osa. Non è il massimo farsi cinque giorni di ritiro ma dobbiamo prenderci le nostre responsabilità. E' una roba che non volevo fare ma ci sono regole da rispettare. Nei momenti di difficoltà ognuno deve capire in che ambiente è. Ho avuto l'impressione che non tutti ci fossero con la testa. Ci ha rafforzato il ritiro. Dobbiamo toccarlo con mano. Europa possibile? Ci vuole ambizione. Le facce giusto. Sentire quella musica. Bisogna andare alla ricerca di altro. Quando si entra nel tunnel bisogna analizzare tutto. Se stiamo dando il massimo. Chi gioca nel Milan deve avere questa ambizione. Il Bologna sta bene e con Sinisa viaggia molto forte. Domani possiamo giocare anche contro i più forti al mondo ma dobbiamo fare una prestazione gagliarda e far vedere che siamo ancora vivi. *Il confronto con la dirigenza? *Abbiamo parlato di come far esprimere al massimo i giocatori. Abbiamo parlato di come far stare tranquilli i giocatori e farli esprimere al massimo. Nient'altro *Il mio futuro?* Ho due anni di contratto. *Le dimissioni *non fanno parte del mio modo di essere. Penso a portare la squadra in Champions. *Io spento?* Ma quale spento. La mia storia la conoscete. Posso essere un uomo spento? Andate a vedere i nove gol che abbiamo preso. Io ho sempre lottato, posso essere dimesso? Il giorno che non ho più voglia vado a godermi la vita. Non dite che sono dimesso. Altrimenti no andavamo in ritiro. E' un momento di difficoltà Le difficoltà sono le mie. Ma *basta dire sciocchezze*, che sono dimesso e senza grinta. *Le serate dei giocatori?* Non mi interessano queste cose. Basta che si allenino un certo modo. Io non faccio il carabiniere e non mi interessa quello che fanno fuori. Io uscivo poco, ma mi piaceva divertirmi quelle poche volte. Nessuno mi ha mai detto nulla. E' giusto che i giocatori escono. Nessun problema. *Bakayoko?* Ha sbagliato, ha chiesto scusa. Situazione rientrata.".
> .
> In aggiornamento - refreshate



.


----------



## admin (5 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza di Gattuso pre Milan - Bologna. Le parole del tecnico rossonero:"Oggi è il compleanno di Caldara. Auguri a nome di tutti. Lo aspettiamo. E' un ragazzo che merita tanto. Ci siamo allenati bene. In settimana ho sentito tante inesattezze. La decisione del ritiro l'ho presa io e la società mi ha appoggiato. Ho visto una squadra incazz...osa. Non è il massimo farsi cinque giorni di ritiro ma dobbiamo prenderci le nostre responsabilità. E' una roba che non volevo fare ma ci sono regole da rispettare. Nei momenti di difficoltà ognuno deve capire in che ambiente è. Ho avuto l'impressione che non tutti ci fossero con la testa. Ci ha rafforzato il ritiro. Dobbiamo toccarlo con mano. Europa possibile? Ci vuole ambizione. Le facce giusto. Sentire quella musica. Bisogna andare alla ricerca di altro. Quando si entra nel tunnel bisogna analizzare tutto. Se stiamo dando il massimo. Chi gioca nel Milan deve avere questa ambizione. Il Bologna sta bene e con Sinisa viaggia molto forte. Domani possiamo giocare anche contro i più forti al mondo ma dobbiamo fare una prestazione gagliarda e far vedere che siamo ancora vivi. *Il confronto con la dirigenza? *Abbiamo parlato di come far esprimere al massimo i giocatori. Abbiamo parlato di come far stare tranquilli i giocatori e farli esprimere al massimo. Nient'altro *Il mio futuro?* Ho due anni di contratto. *Le dimissioni *non fanno parte del mio modo di essere. Penso a portare la squadra in Champions. *Io spento?* Ma quale spento. La mia storia la conoscete. Posso essere un uomo spento? Andate a vedere i nove gol che abbiamo preso. Io ho sempre lottato, posso essere dimesso? Il giorno che non ho più voglia vado a godermi la vita. Non dite che sono dimesso. Altrimenti no andavamo in ritiro. E' un momento di difficoltà Le difficoltà sono le mie. Ma *basta dire sciocchezze*, che sono dimesso e senza grinta. *Le serate dei giocatori?* Non mi interessano queste cose. Basta che si allenino un certo modo. Io non faccio il carabiniere e non mi interessa quello che fanno fuori. Io uscivo poco, ma mi piaceva divertirmi quelle poche volte. Nessuno mi ha mai detto nulla. E' giusto che i giocatori escono. Nessun problema. *Bakayoko?* Ha sbagliato, ha chiesto scusa. Situazione rientrata. La squadra ha sempre dato il massimo. *Non sono pentito* di quello che ho detto e delle responsabilità che mi sono preso. Domani dobbiamo ritornare a battagliare. E' un dato di fatto che la squadra sta attraversando un momento negativo.*Bisogna dire le robe in faccia*. E *in questo periodo non lo abbiamo fatto*. Se c'è un atteggiamento sbagliato mio o di qualche giocatore bisogna dirlo poi il problema finisce subito. Specialmente a chi non porta rancore. *Anche la roba di Leonardo e Maldini. Basta. C'è rapporto professionale e di stima. Poi a livello di vedute di calcio ci può essere una discussione ma a livello umano c'è tanto rispetto. La società non mi ha mai detto che andrò via*. Sono robe che vi inventate voi. Escono robe assurde. C'è grande intesa e rispetto. ".
> .
> In aggiornamento - refreshate



.


----------



## admin (5 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza di Gattuso pre Milan - Bologna. Le parole del tecnico rossonero:"Oggi è il compleanno di Caldara. Auguri a nome di tutti. Lo aspettiamo. E' un ragazzo che merita tanto. Ci siamo allenati bene. In settimana ho sentito tante inesattezze. La decisione del ritiro l'ho presa io e la società mi ha appoggiato. Ho visto una squadra incazz...osa. Non è il massimo farsi cinque giorni di ritiro ma dobbiamo prenderci le nostre responsabilità. E' una roba che non volevo fare ma ci sono regole da rispettare. Nei momenti di difficoltà ognuno deve capire in che ambiente è. Ho avuto l'impressione che non tutti ci fossero con la testa. Ci ha rafforzato il ritiro. Dobbiamo toccarlo con mano. Europa possibile? Ci vuole ambizione. Le facce giusto. Sentire quella musica. Bisogna andare alla ricerca di altro. Quando si entra nel tunnel bisogna analizzare tutto. Se stiamo dando il massimo. Chi gioca nel Milan deve avere questa ambizione. Il Bologna sta bene e con Sinisa viaggia molto forte. Domani possiamo giocare anche contro i più forti al mondo ma dobbiamo fare una prestazione gagliarda e far vedere che siamo ancora vivi. *Il confronto con la dirigenza? *Abbiamo parlato di come far esprimere al massimo i giocatori. Abbiamo parlato di come far stare tranquilli i giocatori e farli esprimere al massimo. Nient'altro *Il mio futuro?* Ho due anni di contratto. *Le dimissioni *non fanno parte del mio modo di essere. Penso a portare la squadra in Champions. *Io spento?* Ma quale spento. La mia storia la conoscete. Posso essere un uomo spento? Andate a vedere i nove gol che abbiamo preso. Io ho sempre lottato, posso essere dimesso? Il giorno che non ho più voglia vado a godermi la vita. Non dite che sono dimesso. Altrimenti no andavamo in ritiro. E' un momento di difficoltà Le difficoltà sono le mie. Ma *basta dire sciocchezze*, che sono dimesso e senza grinta. *Le serate dei giocatori?* Non mi interessano queste cose. Basta che si allenino un certo modo. Io non faccio il carabiniere e non mi interessa quello che fanno fuori. Io uscivo poco, ma mi piaceva divertirmi quelle poche volte. Nessuno mi ha mai detto nulla. E' giusto che i giocatori escono. Nessun problema. *Bakayoko?* Ha sbagliato, ha chiesto scusa. Situazione rientrata. La squadra ha sempre dato il massimo. *Non sono pentito* di quello che ho detto e delle responsabilità che mi sono preso. Domani dobbiamo ritornare a battagliare. E' un dato di fatto che la squadra sta attraversando un momento negativo.*Bisogna dire le robe in faccia*. E *in questo periodo non lo abbiamo fatto*. Se c'è un atteggiamento sbagliato mio o di qualche giocatore bisogna dirlo poi il problema finisce subito. Specialmente a chi non porta rancore. *Anche la roba di Leonardo e Maldini. Basta. C'è rapporto professionale e di stima. Poi a livello di vedute di calcio ci può essere una discussione ma a livello umano c'è tanto rispetto. La società non mi ha mai detto che andrò via*. Sono robe che vi inventate voi. Escono robe assurde. C'è grande intesa e rispetto. *Suso escluso?* Domani vediamo? Conti? Oggi proverà ad allenarsi col gruppo. *Mihajlovic *ha detto che se tutto andrà come deve andare il Bologna sarà salvo? Queste parole devono darci la forza. Dobbiamo ricordarci di queste parole. Mi aspetto dalla squadra la *voglia di far vedere che non siamo morti* e far vedere che noi ci siamo. Possiamo rifarci. ".
> .
> In aggiornamento - refreshate



.


----------



## Hellscream (5 Maggio 2019)

-Se sarò un peso mi farò da parte

-Le dimissioni non fanno parte del mio modo di essere.

Coerenza.


----------



## alcyppa (5 Maggio 2019)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> -Se sarò un peso mi farò da parte
> 
> -Le dimissioni non fanno parte del mio modo di essere.
> 
> Cperenza.



.

Facile fare i grossi quando non si perde nulla... Meno quando si guadagnano certe cifre.

Una delusione totale il Gattuso uomo.


----------



## Pampu7 (5 Maggio 2019)

Oggi per la prima volta ha detto delle cose giuste, peccato sia arrivato leggermente in ritardo


----------



## admin (5 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza di Gattuso pre Milan - Bologna. Le parole del tecnico rossonero:"Oggi è il compleanno di Caldara. Auguri a nome di tutti. Lo aspettiamo. E' un ragazzo che merita tanto. Ci siamo allenati bene. In settimana ho sentito tante inesattezze. La decisione del ritiro l'ho presa io e la società mi ha appoggiato. Ho visto una squadra incazz...osa. Non è il massimo farsi cinque giorni di ritiro ma dobbiamo prenderci le nostre responsabilità. E' una roba che non volevo fare ma ci sono regole da rispettare. Nei momenti di difficoltà ognuno deve capire in che ambiente è. Ho avuto l'impressione che non tutti ci fossero con la testa. Ci ha rafforzato il ritiro. Dobbiamo toccarlo con mano. Europa possibile? Ci vuole ambizione. Le facce giusto. Sentire quella musica. Bisogna andare alla ricerca di altro. Quando si entra nel tunnel bisogna analizzare tutto. Se stiamo dando il massimo. Chi gioca nel Milan deve avere questa ambizione. Il Bologna sta bene e con Sinisa viaggia molto forte. Domani possiamo giocare anche contro i più forti al mondo ma dobbiamo fare una prestazione gagliarda e far vedere che siamo ancora vivi. *Il confronto con la dirigenza? *Abbiamo parlato di come far esprimere al massimo i giocatori. Abbiamo parlato di come far stare tranquilli i giocatori e farli esprimere al massimo. Nient'altro *Il mio futuro?* Ho due anni di contratto. *Le dimissioni *non fanno parte del mio modo di essere. Penso a portare la squadra in Champions. *Io spento?* Ma quale spento. La mia storia la conoscete. Posso essere un uomo spento? Andate a vedere i nove gol che abbiamo preso. Io ho sempre lottato, posso essere dimesso? Il giorno che non ho più voglia vado a godermi la vita. Non dite che sono dimesso. Altrimenti no andavamo in ritiro. E' un momento di difficoltà Le difficoltà sono le mie. Ma *basta dire sciocchezze*, che sono dimesso e senza grinta. *Le serate dei giocatori?* Non mi interessano queste cose. Basta che si allenino un certo modo. Io non faccio il carabiniere e non mi interessa quello che fanno fuori. Io uscivo poco, ma mi piaceva divertirmi quelle poche volte. Nessuno mi ha mai detto nulla. E' giusto che i giocatori escono. Nessun problema. *Bakayoko?* Ha sbagliato, ha chiesto scusa. Situazione rientrata. La squadra ha sempre dato il massimo. *Non sono pentito* di quello che ho detto e delle responsabilità che mi sono preso. Domani dobbiamo ritornare a battagliare. E' un dato di fatto che la squadra sta attraversando un momento negativo.*Bisogna dire le robe in faccia*. E *in questo periodo non lo abbiamo fatto*. Se c'è un atteggiamento sbagliato mio o di qualche giocatore bisogna dirlo poi il problema finisce subito. Specialmente a chi non porta rancore. *Anche la roba di Leonardo e Maldini. Basta. C'è rapporto professionale e di stima. Poi a livello di vedute di calcio ci può essere una discussione ma a livello umano c'è tanto rispetto. La società non mi ha mai detto che andrò via*. Sono robe che vi inventate voi. Escono robe assurde. C'è grande intesa e rispetto. *Suso escluso?* Domani vediamo? Conti? Oggi proverà ad allenarsi col gruppo. *Mihajlovic *ha detto che se tutto andrà come deve andare il Bologna sarà salvo? Queste parole devono darci la forza. Dobbiamo ricordarci di queste parole. Mi aspetto dalla squadra la *voglia di far vedere che non siamo morti* e far vedere che noi ci siamo. Possiamo rifarci. Io non ho mai pensato al ritiro. *Sono contro i ritiri e non ci credo*. *Mi piacerebbe abolire i ritiri*. Ma poi ci sono delle regole. Se qualcuno pensa di fare come gli pare si possono adottare altre soluzioni. *Milan non più quarto? *Penso a quello che abbiamo buttato via ma dobbiamo crederci ancora. E' difficile ma dobbiamo essere battaglieri, stare lì col coltello tra i denti. Bisogna avere forza e preparare la partita con grande voglia. *Mi sono pentito di essere troppo buono?* Non è quello. La fortuna dei grandissimi allenatori è stato avere gruppi con grandi leader. Noi siamo giovani, dobbiamo dire le cose in faccia. Penso che in un gruppo bisogna comportarsi così. *C'è qualcuno che sbaglia ma il resto sono ragazzi con grande voglia di appartenenza*. Romagnoli e i provvedimenti disciplinari? Ha chiesto scusa ai ragazzi. E' un percorso che deve fare. Ha chiesto scusa, può ancora migliorare. Ne abbiamo parlato nel mio ufficio. *Lippi dice che difendo troppo la squadra?* Proverò a migliorare ma non credo di aver difeso troppo la squadra. La squadra ha fatto più di quel che doveva in alcuni momenti. Ma devo migliorare. *Penso che domani faremo una partita gagliarda*. Solo chi non ha cuore non può fare una partita gagliarda. Quando vivi giornate non positive bisogna andare a caccia di qualcosa per riprenderti" .
> .



.


----------



## Roten1896 (5 Maggio 2019)

Ormai è tardi Rino, con l'EL non ci sarà nessuna riconferma.


----------



## admin (5 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza di Gattuso pre Milan - Bologna. Le parole del tecnico rossonero:"Oggi è il compleanno di Caldara. Auguri a nome di tutti. Lo aspettiamo. E' un ragazzo che merita tanto. Ci siamo allenati bene. In settimana ho sentito tante inesattezze. La decisione del ritiro l'ho presa io e la società mi ha appoggiato. Ho visto una squadra incazz...osa. Non è il massimo farsi cinque giorni di ritiro ma dobbiamo prenderci le nostre responsabilità. E' una roba che non volevo fare ma ci sono regole da rispettare. Nei momenti di difficoltà ognuno deve capire in che ambiente è. Ho avuto l'impressione che non tutti ci fossero con la testa. Ci ha rafforzato il ritiro. Dobbiamo toccarlo con mano. Europa possibile? Ci vuole ambizione. Le facce giusto. Sentire quella musica. Bisogna andare alla ricerca di altro. Quando si entra nel tunnel bisogna analizzare tutto. Se stiamo dando il massimo. Chi gioca nel Milan deve avere questa ambizione. Il Bologna sta bene e con Sinisa viaggia molto forte. Domani possiamo giocare anche contro i più forti al mondo ma dobbiamo fare una prestazione gagliarda e far vedere che siamo ancora vivi. *Il confronto con la dirigenza? *Abbiamo parlato di come far esprimere al massimo i giocatori. Abbiamo parlato di come far stare tranquilli i giocatori e farli esprimere al massimo. Nient'altro *Il mio futuro?* Ho due anni di contratto. *Le dimissioni non fanno parte del mio modo di essere*. Penso a portare la squadra in Champions. *Io spento?* Ma quale spento. La mia storia la conoscete. Posso essere un uomo spento? Andate a vedere i nove gol che abbiamo preso. Io ho sempre lottato, posso essere dimesso? Il giorno che non ho più voglia vado a godermi la vita. Non dite che sono dimesso. Altrimenti no andavamo in ritiro. E' un momento di difficoltà Le difficoltà sono le mie. Ma *basta dire sciocchezze*, che sono dimesso e senza grinta. *Le serate dei giocatori?* Non mi interessano queste cose. Basta che si allenino un certo modo. Io non faccio il carabiniere e non mi interessa quello che fanno fuori. Io uscivo poco, ma mi piaceva divertirmi quelle poche volte. Nessuno mi ha mai detto nulla. E' giusto che i giocatori escono. Nessun problema. *Bakayoko?* Ha sbagliato, ha chiesto scusa. Situazione rientrata. La squadra ha sempre dato il massimo. *Non sono pentito* di quello che ho detto e delle responsabilità che mi sono preso. Domani dobbiamo ritornare a battagliare. E' un dato di fatto che la squadra sta attraversando un momento negativo.*Bisogna dire le robe in faccia*. E *in questo periodo non lo abbiamo fatto*. Se c'è un atteggiamento sbagliato mio o di qualche giocatore bisogna dirlo poi il problema finisce subito. Specialmente a chi non porta rancore. *Anche la roba di Leonardo e Maldini. Basta. C'è rapporto professionale e di stima. Poi a livello di vedute di calcio ci può essere una discussione ma a livello umano c'è tanto rispetto. La società non mi ha mai detto che andrò via*. Sono robe che vi inventate voi. Escono robe assurde. C'è grande intesa e rispetto. *Suso escluso?* Domani vediamo? Conti? Oggi proverà ad allenarsi col gruppo. *Mihajlovic *ha detto che se tutto andrà come deve andare il Bologna sarà salvo? Queste parole devono darci la forza. Dobbiamo ricordarci di queste parole. Mi aspetto dalla squadra la *voglia di far vedere che non siamo morti* e far vedere che noi ci siamo. Possiamo rifarci. Io non ho mai pensato al ritiro. *Sono contro i ritiri e non ci credo*. *Mi piacerebbe abolire i ritiri*. Ma poi ci sono delle regole. Se qualcuno pensa di fare come gli pare si possono adottare altre soluzioni. *Milan non più quarto? *Penso a quello che abbiamo buttato via ma dobbiamo crederci ancora. E' difficile ma dobbiamo essere battaglieri, stare lì col coltello tra i denti. Bisogna avere forza e preparare la partita con grande voglia. *Mi sono pentito di essere troppo buono?* Non è quello. La fortuna dei grandissimi allenatori è stato avere gruppi con grandi leader. Noi siamo giovani, dobbiamo dire le cose in faccia. Penso che in un gruppo bisogna comportarsi così. *C'è qualcuno che sbaglia ma il resto sono ragazzi con grande voglia di appartenenza*. Romagnoli e i provvedimenti disciplinari? Ha chiesto scusa ai ragazzi. E' un percorso che deve fare. Ha chiesto scusa, può ancora migliorare. Ne abbiamo parlato nel mio ufficio. *Lippi dice che difendo troppo la squadra?* Proverò a migliorare ma non credo di aver difeso troppo la squadra. La squadra ha fatto più di quel che doveva in alcuni momenti. Ma devo migliorare. *Penso che domani faremo una partita gagliarda*. Solo chi non ha cuore non può fare una partita gagliarda. Quando vivi giornate non positive bisogna andare a caccia di qualcosa per riprenderti" .
> .



.


----------



## Petrecte (5 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza di Gattuso pre Milan - Bologna. Le parole del tecnico rossonero:"Oggi è il compleanno di Caldara. Auguri a nome di tutti. Lo aspettiamo. E' un ragazzo che merita tanto. Ci siamo allenati bene. In settimana ho sentito tante inesattezze. La decisione del ritiro l'ho presa io e la società mi ha appoggiato. Ho visto una squadra incazz...osa. Non è il massimo farsi cinque giorni di ritiro ma dobbiamo prenderci le nostre responsabilità. E' una roba che non volevo fare ma ci sono regole da rispettare. Nei momenti di difficoltà ognuno deve capire in che ambiente è. Ho avuto l'impressione che non tutti ci fossero con la testa. Ci ha rafforzato il ritiro. Dobbiamo toccarlo con mano. Europa possibile? Ci vuole ambizione. Le facce giusto. Sentire quella musica. Bisogna andare alla ricerca di altro. Quando si entra nel tunnel bisogna analizzare tutto. Se stiamo dando il massimo. Chi gioca nel Milan deve avere questa ambizione. Il Bologna sta bene e con Sinisa viaggia molto forte. Domani possiamo giocare anche contro i più forti al mondo ma dobbiamo fare una prestazione gagliarda e far vedere che siamo ancora vivi. *Il confronto con la dirigenza? *Abbiamo parlato di come far esprimere al massimo i giocatori. Abbiamo parlato di come far stare tranquilli i giocatori e farli esprimere al massimo. Nient'altro *Il mio futuro?* Ho due anni di contratto. *Le dimissioni non fanno parte del mio modo di essere*. Penso a portare la squadra in Champions. *Io spento?* Ma quale spento. La mia storia la conoscete. Posso essere un uomo spento? Andate a vedere i nove gol che abbiamo preso. Io ho sempre lottato, posso essere dimesso? Il giorno che non ho più voglia vado a godermi la vita. Non dite che sono dimesso. Altrimenti no andavamo in ritiro. E' un momento di difficoltà Le difficoltà sono le mie. Ma *basta dire sciocchezze*, che sono dimesso e senza grinta. *Le serate dei giocatori?* Non mi interessano queste cose. Basta che si allenino un certo modo. Io non faccio il carabiniere e non mi interessa quello che fanno fuori. Io uscivo poco, ma mi piaceva divertirmi quelle poche volte. Nessuno mi ha mai detto nulla. E' giusto che i giocatori escono. Nessun problema. *Bakayoko?* Ha sbagliato, ha chiesto scusa. Situazione rientrata. La squadra ha sempre dato il massimo. *Non sono pentito* di quello che ho detto e delle responsabilità che mi sono preso. Domani dobbiamo ritornare a battagliare. E' un dato di fatto che la squadra sta attraversando un momento negativo.*Bisogna dire le robe in faccia*. E *in questo periodo non lo abbiamo fatto*. Se c'è un atteggiamento sbagliato mio o di qualche giocatore bisogna dirlo poi il problema finisce subito. Specialmente a chi non porta rancore. *Anche la roba di Leonardo e Maldini. Basta. C'è rapporto professionale e di stima. Poi a livello di vedute di calcio ci può essere una discussione ma a livello umano c'è tanto rispetto. La società non mi ha mai detto che andrò via*. Sono robe che vi inventate voi. Escono robe assurde. C'è grande intesa e rispetto. *Suso escluso?* Domani vediamo? Conti? Oggi proverà ad allenarsi col gruppo. *Mihajlovic *ha detto che se tutto andrà come deve andare il Bologna sarà salvo? Queste parole devono darci la forza. Dobbiamo ricordarci di queste parole. Mi aspetto dalla squadra la *voglia di far vedere che non siamo morti* e far vedere che noi ci siamo. Possiamo rifarci. Io non ho mai pensato al ritiro. *Sono contro i ritiri e non ci credo*. *Mi piacerebbe abolire i ritiri*. Ma poi ci sono delle regole. Se qualcuno pensa di fare come gli pare si possono adottare altre soluzioni. *Milan non più quarto? *Penso a quello che abbiamo buttato via ma dobbiamo crederci ancora. E' difficile ma dobbiamo essere battaglieri, stare lì col coltello tra i denti. Bisogna avere forza e preparare la partita con grande voglia. *Mi sono pentito di essere troppo buono?* Non è quello. La fortuna dei grandissimi allenatori è stato avere gruppi con grandi leader. Noi siamo giovani, dobbiamo dire le cose in faccia. Penso che in un gruppo bisogna comportarsi così. *C'è qualcuno che sbaglia ma il resto sono ragazzi con grande voglia di appartenenza*. Romagnoli e i provvedimenti disciplinari? Ha chiesto scusa ai ragazzi. E' un percorso che deve fare. Ha chiesto scusa, può ancora migliorare. Ne abbiamo parlato nel mio ufficio. *Lippi dice che difendo troppo la squadra?* Proverò a migliorare ma non credo di aver difeso troppo la squadra. La squadra ha fatto più di quel che doveva in alcuni momenti. Ma devo migliorare. *Penso che domani faremo una partita gagliarda*. Solo chi non ha cuore non può fare una partita gagliarda. Quando vivi giornate non positive bisogna andare a caccia di qualcosa per riprenderti" .
> .


L'ho visto più carico e incazzato, quando ha detto che le cose finalmente se le sono dette in faccia, credo si riferisse anche a lui e Leonardo, domani mi aspetto un Milan diverso.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (5 Maggio 2019)

Non ci crede nemmeno lui. Recita, e male, un copione


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (5 Maggio 2019)

Il toccare con mano non manca mai...

Ma vattene va...


----------



## 7AlePato7 (5 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza di Gattuso pre Milan - Bologna. Le parole del tecnico rossonero:"Oggi è il compleanno di Caldara. Auguri a nome di tutti. Lo aspettiamo. E' un ragazzo che merita tanto. Ci siamo allenati bene. In settimana ho sentito tante inesattezze. La decisione del ritiro l'ho presa io e la società mi ha appoggiato. Ho visto una squadra incazz...osa. Non è il massimo farsi cinque giorni di ritiro ma dobbiamo prenderci le nostre responsabilità. E' una roba che non volevo fare ma ci sono regole da rispettare. Nei momenti di difficoltà ognuno deve capire in che ambiente è. Ho avuto l'impressione che non tutti ci fossero con la testa. Ci ha rafforzato il ritiro. Dobbiamo toccarlo con mano. Europa possibile? Ci vuole ambizione. Le facce giusto. Sentire quella musica. Bisogna andare alla ricerca di altro. Quando si entra nel tunnel bisogna analizzare tutto. Se stiamo dando il massimo. Chi gioca nel Milan deve avere questa ambizione. Il Bologna sta bene e con Sinisa viaggia molto forte. Domani possiamo giocare anche contro i più forti al mondo ma dobbiamo fare una prestazione gagliarda e far vedere che siamo ancora vivi. *Il confronto con la dirigenza? *Abbiamo parlato di come far esprimere al massimo i giocatori. Abbiamo parlato di come far stare tranquilli i giocatori e farli esprimere al massimo. Nient'altro *Il mio futuro?* Ho due anni di contratto. *Le dimissioni non fanno parte del mio modo di essere*. Penso a portare la squadra in Champions. *Io spento?* Ma quale spento. La mia storia la conoscete. Posso essere un uomo spento? Andate a vedere i nove gol che abbiamo preso. Io ho sempre lottato, posso essere dimesso? Il giorno che non ho più voglia vado a godermi la vita. Non dite che sono dimesso. Altrimenti no andavamo in ritiro. E' un momento di difficoltà Le difficoltà sono le mie. Ma *basta dire sciocchezze*, che sono dimesso e senza grinta. *Le serate dei giocatori?* Non mi interessano queste cose. Basta che si allenino un certo modo. Io non faccio il carabiniere e non mi interessa quello che fanno fuori. Io uscivo poco, ma mi piaceva divertirmi quelle poche volte. Nessuno mi ha mai detto nulla. E' giusto che i giocatori escono. Nessun problema. *Bakayoko?* Ha sbagliato, ha chiesto scusa. Situazione rientrata. La squadra ha sempre dato il massimo. *Non sono pentito* di quello che ho detto e delle responsabilità che mi sono preso. Domani dobbiamo ritornare a battagliare. E' un dato di fatto che la squadra sta attraversando un momento negativo.*Bisogna dire le robe in faccia*. E *in questo periodo non lo abbiamo fatto*. Se c'è un atteggiamento sbagliato mio o di qualche giocatore bisogna dirlo poi il problema finisce subito. Specialmente a chi non porta rancore. *Anche la roba di Leonardo e Maldini. Basta. C'è rapporto professionale e di stima. Poi a livello di vedute di calcio ci può essere una discussione ma a livello umano c'è tanto rispetto. La società non mi ha mai detto che andrò via*. Sono robe che vi inventate voi. Escono robe assurde. C'è grande intesa e rispetto. *Suso escluso?* Domani vediamo? Conti? Oggi proverà ad allenarsi col gruppo. *Mihajlovic *ha detto che se tutto andrà come deve andare il Bologna sarà salvo? Queste parole devono darci la forza. Dobbiamo ricordarci di queste parole. Mi aspetto dalla squadra la *voglia di far vedere che non siamo morti* e far vedere che noi ci siamo. Possiamo rifarci. Io non ho mai pensato al ritiro. *Sono contro i ritiri e non ci credo*. *Mi piacerebbe abolire i ritiri*. Ma poi ci sono delle regole. Se qualcuno pensa di fare come gli pare si possono adottare altre soluzioni. *Milan non più quarto? *Penso a quello che abbiamo buttato via ma dobbiamo crederci ancora. E' difficile ma dobbiamo essere battaglieri, stare lì col coltello tra i denti. Bisogna avere forza e preparare la partita con grande voglia. *Mi sono pentito di essere troppo buono?* Non è quello. La fortuna dei grandissimi allenatori è stato avere gruppi con grandi leader. Noi siamo giovani, dobbiamo dire le cose in faccia. Penso che in un gruppo bisogna comportarsi così. *C'è qualcuno che sbaglia ma il resto sono ragazzi con grande voglia di appartenenza*. Romagnoli e i provvedimenti disciplinari? Ha chiesto scusa ai ragazzi. E' un percorso che deve fare. Ha chiesto scusa, può ancora migliorare. Ne abbiamo parlato nel mio ufficio. *Lippi dice che difendo troppo la squadra?* Proverò a migliorare ma non credo di aver difeso troppo la squadra. La squadra ha fatto più di quel che doveva in alcuni momenti. Ma devo migliorare. *Penso che domani faremo una partita gagliarda*. Solo chi non ha cuore non può fare una partita gagliarda. Quando vivi giornate non positive bisogna andare a caccia di qualcosa per riprenderti" .
> .


Partita gagliarda... si vede che ha recepito i problemi della squadra. 
Questo non ci capisce una mazza, inutile continuare ad arrabbiarsi, ha limiti innanzitutto mentali, di Q.I.


----------



## MassimoRE (5 Maggio 2019)

Pampu7 ha scritto:


> Oggi per la prima volta ha detto delle cose giuste, peccato sia arrivato leggermente in ritardo


Infatti, a parte il toccare con mano


----------



## willcoyote85 (5 Maggio 2019)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Partita gagliarda... si vede che ha recepito i problemi della squadra.
> Questo non ci capisce una mazza, inutile continuare ad arrabbiarsi, ha limiti innanzitutto mentali, di Q.I.



vero.

come uomo ha deluso enormemente, come tecnico si sapeva fosse indecente....


----------



## Pamparulez2 (5 Maggio 2019)

A me la cosa che fa più ridere è Mario che evidenzia in rosso le boiate più incredibili


----------



## Freddiedevil (5 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza di Gattuso pre Milan - Bologna. Le parole del tecnico rossonero:"Oggi è il compleanno di Caldara. Auguri a nome di tutti. Lo aspettiamo. E' un ragazzo che merita tanto. Ci siamo allenati bene. In settimana ho sentito tante inesattezze. La decisione del ritiro l'ho presa io e la società mi ha appoggiato. Ho visto una squadra incazz...osa. Non è il massimo farsi cinque giorni di ritiro ma dobbiamo prenderci le nostre responsabilità. E' una roba che non volevo fare ma ci sono regole da rispettare. Nei momenti di difficoltà ognuno deve capire in che ambiente è. Ho avuto l'impressione che non tutti ci fossero con la testa. Ci ha rafforzato il ritiro. Dobbiamo toccarlo con mano. Europa possibile? Ci vuole ambizione. Le facce giusto. Sentire quella musica. Bisogna andare alla ricerca di altro. Quando si entra nel tunnel bisogna analizzare tutto. Se stiamo dando il massimo. Chi gioca nel Milan deve avere questa ambizione. Il Bologna sta bene e con Sinisa viaggia molto forte. Domani possiamo giocare anche contro i più forti al mondo ma dobbiamo fare una prestazione gagliarda e far vedere che siamo ancora vivi. *Il confronto con la dirigenza? *Abbiamo parlato di come far esprimere al massimo i giocatori. Abbiamo parlato di come far stare tranquilli i giocatori e farli esprimere al massimo. Nient'altro *Il mio futuro?* Ho due anni di contratto. *Le dimissioni non fanno parte del mio modo di essere*. Penso a portare la squadra in Champions. *Io spento?* Ma quale spento. La mia storia la conoscete. Posso essere un uomo spento? Andate a vedere i nove gol che abbiamo preso. Io ho sempre lottato, posso essere dimesso? Il giorno che non ho più voglia vado a godermi la vita. Non dite che sono dimesso. Altrimenti no andavamo in ritiro. E' un momento di difficoltà Le difficoltà sono le mie. Ma *basta dire sciocchezze*, che sono dimesso e senza grinta. *Le serate dei giocatori?* Non mi interessano queste cose. Basta che si allenino un certo modo. Io non faccio il carabiniere e non mi interessa quello che fanno fuori. Io uscivo poco, ma mi piaceva divertirmi quelle poche volte. Nessuno mi ha mai detto nulla. E' giusto che i giocatori escono. Nessun problema. *Bakayoko?* Ha sbagliato, ha chiesto scusa. Situazione rientrata. La squadra ha sempre dato il massimo. *Non sono pentito* di quello che ho detto e delle responsabilità che mi sono preso. Domani dobbiamo ritornare a battagliare. E' un dato di fatto che la squadra sta attraversando un momento negativo.*Bisogna dire le robe in faccia*. E *in questo periodo non lo abbiamo fatto*. Se c'è un atteggiamento sbagliato mio o di qualche giocatore bisogna dirlo poi il problema finisce subito. Specialmente a chi non porta rancore. *Anche la roba di Leonardo e Maldini. Basta. C'è rapporto professionale e di stima. Poi a livello di vedute di calcio ci può essere una discussione ma a livello umano c'è tanto rispetto. La società non mi ha mai detto che andrò via*. Sono robe che vi inventate voi. Escono robe assurde. C'è grande intesa e rispetto. *Suso escluso?* Domani vediamo? Conti? Oggi proverà ad allenarsi col gruppo. *Mihajlovic *ha detto che se tutto andrà come deve andare il Bologna sarà salvo? Queste parole devono darci la forza. Dobbiamo ricordarci di queste parole. Mi aspetto dalla squadra la *voglia di far vedere che non siamo morti* e far vedere che noi ci siamo. Possiamo rifarci. Io non ho mai pensato al ritiro. *Sono contro i ritiri e non ci credo*. *Mi piacerebbe abolire i ritiri*. Ma poi ci sono delle regole. Se qualcuno pensa di fare come gli pare si possono adottare altre soluzioni. *Milan non più quarto? *Penso a quello che abbiamo buttato via ma dobbiamo crederci ancora. E' difficile ma dobbiamo essere battaglieri, stare lì col coltello tra i denti. Bisogna avere forza e preparare la partita con grande voglia. *Mi sono pentito di essere troppo buono?* Non è quello. La fortuna dei grandissimi allenatori è stato avere gruppi con grandi leader. Noi siamo giovani, dobbiamo dire le cose in faccia. Penso che in un gruppo bisogna comportarsi così. *C'è qualcuno che sbaglia ma il resto sono ragazzi con grande voglia di appartenenza*. Romagnoli e i provvedimenti disciplinari? Ha chiesto scusa ai ragazzi. E' un percorso che deve fare. Ha chiesto scusa, può ancora migliorare. Ne abbiamo parlato nel mio ufficio. *Lippi dice che difendo troppo la squadra?* Proverò a migliorare ma non credo di aver difeso troppo la squadra. La squadra ha fatto più di quel che doveva in alcuni momenti. Ma devo migliorare. *Penso che domani faremo una partita gagliarda*. Solo chi non ha cuore non può fare una partita gagliarda. Quando vivi giornate non positive bisogna andare a caccia di qualcosa per riprenderti" .
> .



Almeno a parole sembra si sia svegliato, impressione mia. Anche qualora dovesse aver saputo di non essere confermato ha il DOVERE sacrosanto di finire la stagione in modo dignitoso, con 4 vittorie e cercare di portare la squadra in Champions. Lo deve a noi che guardiamo a lui come a una bandiera nonostante tutto, e alla società che gli ha fatto un favore enorme facendogli finire questa stagione. Domani bisogna assolutamente portare a casa i 3 punti.
Per me se vinciamo domani le vinciamo tutte.


----------



## iceman. (5 Maggio 2019)

Mollo? Ma quale mollo? 
Peccato che Malesani se lo porti a scuola a Gattuso.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (5 Maggio 2019)

Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> Almeno a parole sembra si sia svegliato, impressione mia. Anche qualora dovesse aver saputo di non essere confermato ha il DOVERE sacrosanto di finire la stagione in modo dignitoso, con 4 vittorie e cercare di portare la squadra in Champions. Lo deve a noi che guardiamo a lui come a una bandiera nonostante tutto, e alla società che gli ha fatto un favore enorme facendogli finire questa stagione. Domani bisogna assolutamente portare a casa i 3 punti.
> Per me se vinciamo domani le vinciamo tutte.



Speriamo, è vitale arrivare in Champions. Vitale.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (5 Maggio 2019)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Partita gagliarda... si vede che ha recepito i problemi della squadra.
> *Questo non ci capisce una mazza, inutile continuare ad arrabbiarsi, ha limiti innanzitutto mentali, di Q.I*.



Straquoto.


----------



## sipno (5 Maggio 2019)

Questo serva a chi ancora aveva dubbi sull' UOMO Gattuso.

Lui stesso disse che si sarebbe fatto da parte per il bene del Milan se fosse stato un problema...

Ha 2 anni di contratto... ecco la risposta.


----------



## Djici (5 Maggio 2019)

Ma come? Gattuso l'uomo che mette il Milan davanti ai suoi propri interessi... Quello che si fa da parte se è lui il problema?

STRANO EH. 

Ma come sempre certi utenti dicono le cose con LARGO ANTICIPO. 

Il Milan e una cosa assurda... E sempre tutto tropo scontato... Quasi impossibile sbagliare quando si parla di come andrano le cose...


----------



## Raryof (5 Maggio 2019)

sipno ha scritto:


> Questo serva a chi ancora aveva dubbi sull' UOMO Gattuso.
> 
> Lui stesso disse che si sarebbe fatto da parte per il bene del Milan se fosse stato un problema...
> 
> Ha 2 anni di contratto... ecco la risposta.



Non solo, chi pensa che mollerà così facilmente non ha capito NIENTE DI NIENTE.
Mi spiego, quel contratto in A non glielo farebbe nemmeno il Corigliano calabro allenato dal fratello, col padre presidente e la madre cuoca, l'agente come Ad e sé stesso come calciatore-allenatore.
Non rinuncerà a niente, niente perché quei soldi li vorrà prendere fino alla fine e se lo cacciano (tranquilli che questo qui ancora ci crede alla riconferma) aspetterà una chiamata importante visto che ora è caldo di stagione incredibilmente finita.
Chi pensa che Leonardo sia andato a dargli il benservito ha capito ancora meno, ora come ora Gattuso è ben saldo in panchina e ricordatevi, senza Champions nessuno viene e con la Champions la stampa sciacalla farà di tutto per farlo confermare come il tizio che ha fatto un miracolo e ha imparato dagli errori.
Fosse per me lo caccerei domani e metterei la Morace al suo posto, così avrebbe finalmente l'occasione per dare l'esame di quinta elementare che gli manca...


----------



## Davidoff (5 Maggio 2019)

Non vedo l'ora che finisca questa stagione, davvero. Non ne posso più di sentire veleno, toccare con mano e partite gagliarde, per poi vedere in campo una squadra di cagasotto impauriti.


----------



## Ecthelion (5 Maggio 2019)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Partita gagliarda... si vede che ha recepito i problemi della squadra.
> Questo non ci capisce una mazza, inutile continuare ad arrabbiarsi, ha limiti innanzitutto mentali, di Q.I.



Purtroppo è così. In campo non si vedeva, in panchina sono diventati evidenti.


----------



## admin (5 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza di Gattuso pre Milan - Bologna. Le parole del tecnico rossonero:"Oggi è il compleanno di Caldara. Auguri a nome di tutti. Lo aspettiamo. E' un ragazzo che merita tanto. Ci siamo allenati bene. In settimana ho sentito tante inesattezze. La decisione del ritiro l'ho presa io e la società mi ha appoggiato. Ho visto una squadra incazz...osa. Non è il massimo farsi cinque giorni di ritiro ma dobbiamo prenderci le nostre responsabilità. E' una roba che non volevo fare ma ci sono regole da rispettare. Nei momenti di difficoltà ognuno deve capire in che ambiente è. Ho avuto l'impressione che non tutti ci fossero con la testa. Ci ha rafforzato il ritiro. Dobbiamo toccarlo con mano. Europa possibile? Ci vuole ambizione. Le facce giusto. Sentire quella musica. Bisogna andare alla ricerca di altro. Quando si entra nel tunnel bisogna analizzare tutto. Se stiamo dando il massimo. Chi gioca nel Milan deve avere questa ambizione. Il Bologna sta bene e con Sinisa viaggia molto forte. Domani possiamo giocare anche contro i più forti al mondo ma dobbiamo fare una prestazione gagliarda e far vedere che siamo ancora vivi. *Il confronto con la dirigenza? *Abbiamo parlato di come far esprimere al massimo i giocatori. Abbiamo parlato di come far stare tranquilli i giocatori e farli esprimere al massimo. Nient'altro *Il mio futuro?* Ho due anni di contratto. *Le dimissioni non fanno parte del mio modo di essere*. Penso a portare la squadra in Champions. *Io spento?* Ma quale spento. La mia storia la conoscete. Posso essere un uomo spento? Andate a vedere i nove gol che abbiamo preso. Io ho sempre lottato, posso essere dimesso? Il giorno che non ho più voglia vado a godermi la vita. Non dite che sono dimesso. Altrimenti no andavamo in ritiro. E' un momento di difficoltà Le difficoltà sono le mie. Ma *basta dire sciocchezze*, che sono dimesso e senza grinta. *Le serate dei giocatori?* Non mi interessano queste cose. Basta che si allenino un certo modo. Io non faccio il carabiniere e non mi interessa quello che fanno fuori. Io uscivo poco, ma mi piaceva divertirmi quelle poche volte. Nessuno mi ha mai detto nulla. E' giusto che i giocatori escono. Nessun problema. *Bakayoko?* Ha sbagliato, ha chiesto scusa. Situazione rientrata. La squadra ha sempre dato il massimo. *Non sono pentito* di quello che ho detto e delle responsabilità che mi sono preso. Domani dobbiamo ritornare a battagliare. E' un dato di fatto che la squadra sta attraversando un momento negativo.*Bisogna dire le robe in faccia*. E *in questo periodo non lo abbiamo fatto*. Se c'è un atteggiamento sbagliato mio o di qualche giocatore bisogna dirlo poi il problema finisce subito. Specialmente a chi non porta rancore. *Anche la roba di Leonardo e Maldini. Basta. C'è rapporto professionale e di stima. Poi a livello di vedute di calcio ci può essere una discussione ma a livello umano c'è tanto rispetto. La società non mi ha mai detto che andrò via*. Sono robe che vi inventate voi. Escono robe assurde. C'è grande intesa e rispetto. *Suso escluso?* Domani vediamo? Conti? Oggi proverà ad allenarsi col gruppo. *Mihajlovic *ha detto che se tutto andrà come deve andare il Bologna sarà salvo? Queste parole devono darci la forza. Dobbiamo ricordarci di queste parole. Mi aspetto dalla squadra la *voglia di far vedere che non siamo morti* e far vedere che noi ci siamo. Possiamo rifarci. Io non ho mai pensato al ritiro. *Sono contro i ritiri e non ci credo*. *Mi piacerebbe abolire i ritiri*. Ma poi ci sono delle regole. Se qualcuno pensa di fare come gli pare si possono adottare altre soluzioni. *Milan non più quarto? *Penso a quello che abbiamo buttato via ma dobbiamo crederci ancora. E' difficile ma dobbiamo essere battaglieri, stare lì col coltello tra i denti. Bisogna avere forza e preparare la partita con grande voglia. *Mi sono pentito di essere troppo buono?* Non è quello. La fortuna dei grandissimi allenatori è stato avere gruppi con grandi leader. Noi siamo giovani, dobbiamo dire le cose in faccia. Penso che in un gruppo bisogna comportarsi così. *C'è qualcuno che sbaglia ma il resto sono ragazzi con grande voglia di appartenenza*. Romagnoli e i provvedimenti disciplinari? Ha chiesto scusa ai ragazzi. E' un percorso che deve fare. Ha chiesto scusa, può ancora migliorare. Ne abbiamo parlato nel mio ufficio. *Lippi dice che difendo troppo la squadra?* Proverò a migliorare ma non credo di aver difeso troppo la squadra. La squadra ha fatto più di quel che doveva in alcuni momenti. Ma devo migliorare. *Penso che domani faremo una partita gagliarda*. Solo chi non ha cuore non può fare una partita gagliarda. Quando vivi giornate non positive bisogna andare a caccia di qualcosa per riprenderti" .
> .



.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (5 Maggio 2019)

Djici ha scritto:


> Ma come? Gattuso l'uomo che mette il Milan davanti ai suoi propri interessi... Quello che si fa da parte se è lui il problema?
> 
> STRANO EH.
> 
> ...


Sull’uomo Gattuso ho sempre penaato fosse un gran ruffiano. Lo ringrazio per quello che ha dato come giocatore, benché tecnicamente fosse il più scarso in rosa. Gli insulti a Leonardo scaturivano dalle incomprensioni avute quando il brasiliano gli preferì Ambrosini. Non nascono certo dal passaggio di Leo all’Inter. Gattuso ha semplicemente strumentalizzato la curva, tutto qui.


----------



## Blu71 (5 Maggio 2019)

Meno tre.


----------



## Djici (5 Maggio 2019)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Sull’uomo Gattuso ho sempre penaato fosse un gran ruffiano. Lo ringrazio per quello che ha dato come giocatore, benché tecnicamente fosse il più scarso in rosa. Gli insulti a Leonardo scaturivano dalle incomprensioni avute quando il brasiliano gli preferì Ambrosini. Non nascono certo dal passaggio di Leo all’Inter. Gattuso ha semplicemente strumentalizzato la curva, tutto qui.



Sicuro che è andata come dici tu. 
Pero da quello che ripete a l'infinito che le cose si devono dire subito e poi finisce lì da un certo effetto eh. 

I cinesi fuma hanno fatto un bel disastro. 
Ci fosse una cosa che hanno fatto bene. UNA.

Solo Mirabelli poteva offrirli quel contratto


----------



## Marcex7 (5 Maggio 2019)

Lui "vede" una squadra gagliarda e poi in campo succede esattamente il contrario.
Ma non è che allena la primavera in settimana?


----------



## Z A Z A' (5 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza di Gattuso pre Milan - Bologna. Le parole del tecnico rossonero:"Oggi è il compleanno di Caldara. Auguri a nome di tutti. Lo aspettiamo. E' un ragazzo che merita tanto. Ci siamo allenati bene. In settimana ho sentito tante inesattezze. La decisione del ritiro l'ho presa io e la società mi ha appoggiato. Ho visto una squadra incazz...osa. Non è il massimo farsi cinque giorni di ritiro ma dobbiamo prenderci le nostre responsabilità. E' una roba che non volevo fare ma ci sono regole da rispettare. Nei momenti di difficoltà ognuno deve capire in che ambiente è. Ho avuto l'impressione che non tutti ci fossero con la testa. Ci ha rafforzato il ritiro. Dobbiamo toccarlo con mano. Europa possibile? Ci vuole ambizione. Le facce giusto. Sentire quella musica. Bisogna andare alla ricerca di altro. Quando si entra nel tunnel bisogna analizzare tutto. Se stiamo dando il massimo. Chi gioca nel Milan deve avere questa ambizione. Il Bologna sta bene e con Sinisa viaggia molto forte. Domani possiamo giocare anche contro i più forti al mondo ma dobbiamo fare una prestazione gagliarda e far vedere che siamo ancora vivi. *Il confronto con la dirigenza? *Abbiamo parlato di come far esprimere al massimo i giocatori. Abbiamo parlato di come far stare tranquilli i giocatori e farli esprimere al massimo. Nient'altro *Il mio futuro?* Ho due anni di contratto. *Le dimissioni non fanno parte del mio modo di essere*. Penso a portare la squadra in Champions. *Io spento?* Ma quale spento. La mia storia la conoscete. Posso essere un uomo spento? Andate a vedere i nove gol che abbiamo preso. Io ho sempre lottato, posso essere dimesso? Il giorno che non ho più voglia vado a godermi la vita. Non dite che sono dimesso. Altrimenti no andavamo in ritiro. E' un momento di difficoltà Le difficoltà sono le mie. Ma *basta dire sciocchezze*, che sono dimesso e senza grinta. *Le serate dei giocatori?* Non mi interessano queste cose. Basta che si allenino un certo modo. Io non faccio il carabiniere e non mi interessa quello che fanno fuori. Io uscivo poco, ma mi piaceva divertirmi quelle poche volte. Nessuno mi ha mai detto nulla. E' giusto che i giocatori escono. Nessun problema. *Bakayoko?* Ha sbagliato, ha chiesto scusa. Situazione rientrata. La squadra ha sempre dato il massimo. *Non sono pentito* di quello che ho detto e delle responsabilità che mi sono preso. Domani dobbiamo ritornare a battagliare. E' un dato di fatto che la squadra sta attraversando un momento negativo.*Bisogna dire le robe in faccia*. E *in questo periodo non lo abbiamo fatto*. Se c'è un atteggiamento sbagliato mio o di qualche giocatore bisogna dirlo poi il problema finisce subito. Specialmente a chi non porta rancore. *Anche la roba di Leonardo e Maldini. Basta. C'è rapporto professionale e di stima. Poi a livello di vedute di calcio ci può essere una discussione ma a livello umano c'è tanto rispetto. La società non mi ha mai detto che andrò via*. Sono robe che vi inventate voi. Escono robe assurde. C'è grande intesa e rispetto. *Suso escluso?* Domani vediamo? Conti? Oggi proverà ad allenarsi col gruppo. *Mihajlovic *ha detto che se tutto andrà come deve andare il Bologna sarà salvo? Queste parole devono darci la forza. Dobbiamo ricordarci di queste parole. Mi aspetto dalla squadra la *voglia di far vedere che non siamo morti* e far vedere che noi ci siamo. Possiamo rifarci. Io non ho mai pensato al ritiro. *Sono contro i ritiri e non ci credo*. *Mi piacerebbe abolire i ritiri*. Ma poi ci sono delle regole. Se qualcuno pensa di fare come gli pare si possono adottare altre soluzioni. *Milan non più quarto? *Penso a quello che abbiamo buttato via ma dobbiamo crederci ancora. E' difficile ma dobbiamo essere battaglieri, stare lì col coltello tra i denti. Bisogna avere forza e preparare la partita con grande voglia. *Mi sono pentito di essere troppo buono?* Non è quello. La fortuna dei grandissimi allenatori è stato avere gruppi con grandi leader. Noi siamo giovani, dobbiamo dire le cose in faccia. Penso che in un gruppo bisogna comportarsi così. *C'è qualcuno che sbaglia ma il resto sono ragazzi con grande voglia di appartenenza*. Romagnoli e i provvedimenti disciplinari? Ha chiesto scusa ai ragazzi. E' un percorso che deve fare. Ha chiesto scusa, può ancora migliorare. Ne abbiamo parlato nel mio ufficio. *Lippi dice che difendo troppo la squadra?* Proverò a migliorare ma non credo di aver difeso troppo la squadra. La squadra ha fatto più di quel che doveva in alcuni momenti. Ma devo migliorare. *Penso che domani faremo una partita gagliarda*. Solo chi non ha cuore non può fare una partita gagliarda. Quando vivi giornate non positive bisogna andare a caccia di qualcosa per riprenderti" .
> .



Nel frattempo, Giampaolo minaccia le dimissioni dalla Sampdoria se non ci saranno i presupposti per fare un salto di qualità la prossima stagione.
Ripeto, dalla Sampdoria.


----------



## Tifo'o (5 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza di Gattuso pre Milan - Bologna. Le parole del tecnico rossonero:"Oggi è il compleanno di Caldara. Auguri a nome di tutti. Lo aspettiamo. E' un ragazzo che merita tanto. Ci siamo allenati bene. In settimana ho sentito tante inesattezze. La decisione del ritiro l'ho presa io e la società mi ha appoggiato. Ho visto una squadra incazz...osa. Non è il massimo farsi cinque giorni di ritiro ma dobbiamo prenderci le nostre responsabilità. E' una roba che non volevo fare ma ci sono regole da rispettare. Nei momenti di difficoltà ognuno deve capire in che ambiente è. Ho avuto l'impressione che non tutti ci fossero con la testa. Ci ha rafforzato il ritiro. Dobbiamo toccarlo con mano. Europa possibile? Ci vuole ambizione. Le facce giusto. Sentire quella musica. Bisogna andare alla ricerca di altro. Quando si entra nel tunnel bisogna analizzare tutto. Se stiamo dando il massimo. Chi gioca nel Milan deve avere questa ambizione. Il Bologna sta bene e con Sinisa viaggia molto forte. Domani possiamo giocare anche contro i più forti al mondo ma dobbiamo fare una prestazione gagliarda e far vedere che siamo ancora vivi. *Il confronto con la dirigenza? *Abbiamo parlato di come far esprimere al massimo i giocatori. Abbiamo parlato di come far stare tranquilli i giocatori e farli esprimere al massimo. Nient'altro *Il mio futuro?* Ho due anni di contratto. *Le dimissioni non fanno parte del mio modo di essere*. Penso a portare la squadra in Champions. *Io spento?* Ma quale spento. La mia storia la conoscete. Posso essere un uomo spento? Andate a vedere i nove gol che abbiamo preso. Io ho sempre lottato, posso essere dimesso? Il giorno che non ho più voglia vado a godermi la vita. Non dite che sono dimesso. Altrimenti no andavamo in ritiro. E' un momento di difficoltà Le difficoltà sono le mie. Ma *basta dire sciocchezze*, che sono dimesso e senza grinta. *Le serate dei giocatori?* Non mi interessano queste cose. Basta che si allenino un certo modo. Io non faccio il carabiniere e non mi interessa quello che fanno fuori. Io uscivo poco, ma mi piaceva divertirmi quelle poche volte. Nessuno mi ha mai detto nulla. E' giusto che i giocatori escono. Nessun problema. *Bakayoko?* Ha sbagliato, ha chiesto scusa. Situazione rientrata. La squadra ha sempre dato il massimo. *Non sono pentito* di quello che ho detto e delle responsabilità che mi sono preso. Domani dobbiamo ritornare a battagliare. E' un dato di fatto che la squadra sta attraversando un momento negativo.*Bisogna dire le robe in faccia*. E *in questo periodo non lo abbiamo fatto*. Se c'è un atteggiamento sbagliato mio o di qualche giocatore bisogna dirlo poi il problema finisce subito. Specialmente a chi non porta rancore. *Anche la roba di Leonardo e Maldini. Basta. C'è rapporto professionale e di stima. Poi a livello di vedute di calcio ci può essere una discussione ma a livello umano c'è tanto rispetto. La società non mi ha mai detto che andrò via*. Sono robe che vi inventate voi. Escono robe assurde. C'è grande intesa e rispetto. *Suso escluso?* Domani vediamo? Conti? Oggi proverà ad allenarsi col gruppo. *Mihajlovic *ha detto che se tutto andrà come deve andare il Bologna sarà salvo? Queste parole devono darci la forza. Dobbiamo ricordarci di queste parole. Mi aspetto dalla squadra la *voglia di far vedere che non siamo morti* e far vedere che noi ci siamo. Possiamo rifarci. Io non ho mai pensato al ritiro. *Sono contro i ritiri e non ci credo*. *Mi piacerebbe abolire i ritiri*. Ma poi ci sono delle regole. Se qualcuno pensa di fare come gli pare si possono adottare altre soluzioni. *Milan non più quarto? *Penso a quello che abbiamo buttato via ma dobbiamo crederci ancora. E' difficile ma dobbiamo essere battaglieri, stare lì col coltello tra i denti. Bisogna avere forza e preparare la partita con grande voglia. *Mi sono pentito di essere troppo buono?* Non è quello. La fortuna dei grandissimi allenatori è stato avere gruppi con grandi leader. Noi siamo giovani, dobbiamo dire le cose in faccia. Penso che in un gruppo bisogna comportarsi così. *C'è qualcuno che sbaglia ma il resto sono ragazzi con grande voglia di appartenenza*. Romagnoli e i provvedimenti disciplinari? Ha chiesto scusa ai ragazzi. E' un percorso che deve fare. Ha chiesto scusa, può ancora migliorare. Ne abbiamo parlato nel mio ufficio. *Lippi dice che difendo troppo la squadra?* Proverò a migliorare ma non credo di aver difeso troppo la squadra. La squadra ha fatto più di quel che doveva in alcuni momenti. Ma devo migliorare. *Penso che domani faremo una partita gagliarda*. Solo chi non ha cuore non può fare una partita gagliarda. Quando vivi giornate non positive bisogna andare a caccia di qualcosa per riprenderti" .
> .



Ma basta mediocre di un allenatore, ma vattene


----------



## Wildbone (6 Maggio 2019)

E c'era qualcuno che diceva che Gattuso parlasse in generale quando ha fatto il confronto piccato tra i giocatori di oggi e il vecchio Milan.
Era chiaro che ce l'avesse con i suoi giocatori. E comunque un allenatore che grida ai quattro venti quando ci sono problemi in spogliatoio è solo un emerito idiota. In conferenza stampa dovrebbe parlare di formazione, tattica, scelte, strategie, idee, tipologie di allenamento ecc. Gattuso fa solo e sempre gran retorica sulla personalità, sull'atteggiamento, sul veleno, le legnate sui denti ecc. Un po' d'amor proprio, santo cielo.


----------



## jacky (6 Maggio 2019)

Pampu7 ha scritto:


> Oggi per la prima volta ha detto delle cose giuste, peccato sia arrivato leggermente in ritardo



Questo dopo 2 anni sta qui a parlare di partita gagliarda.
Viene da un filotto di 2 mesi in cui non ci ha capito praticamente una mazza, ha fatto saltare una stagione per il suo non-gioco e per la sua incapacità di essere allenatore.
Ha distrutto tutto, giocatori e umore della piazza compresi.
Dopo Bergamo avevamo la Champions in tasca e ha iniziato con il solito braccino corto.
Il trend era chiarissimo già dopo la trasferta con il Chievo e la vittoria interna con il Sassuolo.


----------



## sette (6 Maggio 2019)

Non so perché mi ostino a leggere queste dichiarazioni nonostante la colite che ho.


----------



## Black (6 Maggio 2019)

sipno ha scritto:


> Questo serva a chi ancora aveva dubbi sull' UOMO Gattuso.
> 
> Lui stesso disse che si sarebbe fatto da parte per il bene del Milan se fosse stato un problema...
> 
> Ha 2 anni di contratto... ecco la risposta.



hai pienamente ragione. Che tristezza....


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (6 Maggio 2019)

sipno ha scritto:


> Questo serva a chi ancora aveva dubbi sull' UOMO Gattuso.
> 
> Lui stesso disse che si sarebbe fatto da parte per il bene del Milan se fosse stato un problema...
> 
> Ha 2 anni di contratto... ecco la risposta.



Come ti permetti di mettere in discussione l'uomo gattuso? Ma chi sei?? "Vergoniaaaaaaaaaaa"!!!!!!


----------



## sette (6 Maggio 2019)

Io non odio Gattuso, ma solo perché è stato una bandiera.
Bel gioco: 0
Risultati: 0
Capacità comunicative: 0
Tempo e soldi buttati: infiniti
Se giochi in maniera così schifosa almeno devi ottenere dei risultati.
Se non ottieni dei risultati, almeno devi divertire il pubblico.
Il giorno in cui è stato messo lì disse giustamente che per lui era una grande occasione, perciò si sarebbe fatto da parte in caso di problemi. Ieri ha dichiarato che le dimissioni non fanno parte del suo modo di essere.
Ha anche avuto il coraggio di dire che con i dirigenti ha un ottimo rapporto umano ma che ci sono vedute diverse dal punto di vista calciastico 
Come se io e il mio capo avessimo vedute diverse nel merito del nostro lavoro.
Io seriamente vorrei vivere nel mondo di quelli che non capiscono queste cose, sarebbe una pacchia.


----------



## MarcoG (6 Maggio 2019)

Mi aspetto una squadra gagliarda stasera, perché così mi è stata descritta. Anche verificare questi assunti ha il suo perché per capire quanta sintonia c'è fra il mister e la rosa. 
Curioso di vedere le prestazioni di Suso e Chala: mi pare di capire che se non fanno qualcosa gli ingaggi faraonici saranno un mito dimenticato per loro.


----------



## Milanforever26 (6 Maggio 2019)

Pampu7 ha scritto:


> Oggi per la prima volta ha detto delle cose giuste, peccato sia arrivato leggermente in ritardo



A me invece sembrano sempre le solite cose..di tattica non si capisce mai nulla, conta solo "essere gagliardi" "avere fame" etc..sul resto un disco rotto sul metterci la faccia, dirsi le cose in faccia, prendersi le responsabilità...discorsi perfino superflui quando si parla di professionisti..
Vabbé..vedremo come va..se vinciamo restiamo con un 5% di andare in CL


----------



## MarcoG (6 Maggio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> A me invece sembrano sempre le solite cose..di tattica non si capisce mai nulla, conta solo "essere gagliardi" "avere fame" etc..


Ma almeno avessimo fame e fossimo gagliardi. Si era terzi a remi in barca. L'inter è dove sta per questo...


----------



## Milanforever26 (6 Maggio 2019)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Ma almeno avessimo fame e fossimo gagliardi. Si era terzi a remi in barca. L'inter è dove sta per questo...



Si si..oltre che sempre le solite cose, sono pure cavolate


----------



## gabri65 (6 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza di Gattuso pre Milan - Bologna. Le parole del tecnico rossonero:"Oggi è il compleanno di Caldara. Auguri a nome di tutti. Lo aspettiamo. E' un ragazzo che merita tanto. Ci siamo allenati bene. In settimana ho sentito tante inesattezze. La decisione del ritiro l'ho presa io e la società mi ha appoggiato. Ho visto una squadra incazz...osa. Non è il massimo farsi cinque giorni di ritiro ma dobbiamo prenderci le nostre responsabilità. E' una roba che non volevo fare ma ci sono regole da rispettare. Nei momenti di difficoltà ognuno deve capire in che ambiente è. Ho avuto l'impressione che non tutti ci fossero con la testa. Ci ha rafforzato il ritiro. Dobbiamo toccarlo con mano. Europa possibile? Ci vuole ambizione. Le facce giusto. Sentire quella musica. Bisogna andare alla ricerca di altro. Quando si entra nel tunnel bisogna analizzare tutto. Se stiamo dando il massimo. Chi gioca nel Milan deve avere questa ambizione. Il Bologna sta bene e con Sinisa viaggia molto forte. Domani possiamo giocare anche contro i più forti al mondo ma dobbiamo fare una prestazione gagliarda e far vedere che siamo ancora vivi. *Il confronto con la dirigenza? *Abbiamo parlato di come far esprimere al massimo i giocatori. Abbiamo parlato di come far stare tranquilli i giocatori e farli esprimere al massimo. Nient'altro *Il mio futuro?* Ho due anni di contratto. *Le dimissioni non fanno parte del mio modo di essere*. Penso a portare la squadra in Champions. *Io spento?* Ma quale spento. La mia storia la conoscete. Posso essere un uomo spento? Andate a vedere i nove gol che abbiamo preso. Io ho sempre lottato, posso essere dimesso? Il giorno che non ho più voglia vado a godermi la vita. Non dite che sono dimesso. Altrimenti no andavamo in ritiro. E' un momento di difficoltà Le difficoltà sono le mie. Ma *basta dire sciocchezze*, che sono dimesso e senza grinta. *Le serate dei giocatori?* Non mi interessano queste cose. Basta che si allenino un certo modo. Io non faccio il carabiniere e non mi interessa quello che fanno fuori. Io uscivo poco, ma mi piaceva divertirmi quelle poche volte. Nessuno mi ha mai detto nulla. E' giusto che i giocatori escono. Nessun problema. *Bakayoko?* Ha sbagliato, ha chiesto scusa. Situazione rientrata. La squadra ha sempre dato il massimo. *Non sono pentito* di quello che ho detto e delle responsabilità che mi sono preso. Domani dobbiamo ritornare a battagliare. E' un dato di fatto che la squadra sta attraversando un momento negativo.*Bisogna dire le robe in faccia*. E *in questo periodo non lo abbiamo fatto*. Se c'è un atteggiamento sbagliato mio o di qualche giocatore bisogna dirlo poi il problema finisce subito. Specialmente a chi non porta rancore. *Anche la roba di Leonardo e Maldini. Basta. C'è rapporto professionale e di stima. Poi a livello di vedute di calcio ci può essere una discussione ma a livello umano c'è tanto rispetto. La società non mi ha mai detto che andrò via*. Sono robe che vi inventate voi. Escono robe assurde. C'è grande intesa e rispetto. *Suso escluso?* Domani vediamo? Conti? Oggi proverà ad allenarsi col gruppo. *Mihajlovic *ha detto che se tutto andrà come deve andare il Bologna sarà salvo? Queste parole devono darci la forza. Dobbiamo ricordarci di queste parole. Mi aspetto dalla squadra la *voglia di far vedere che non siamo morti* e far vedere che noi ci siamo. Possiamo rifarci. Io non ho mai pensato al ritiro. *Sono contro i ritiri e non ci credo*. *Mi piacerebbe abolire i ritiri*. Ma poi ci sono delle regole. Se qualcuno pensa di fare come gli pare si possono adottare altre soluzioni. *Milan non più quarto? *Penso a quello che abbiamo buttato via ma dobbiamo crederci ancora. E' difficile ma dobbiamo essere battaglieri, stare lì col coltello tra i denti. Bisogna avere forza e preparare la partita con grande voglia. *Mi sono pentito di essere troppo buono?* Non è quello. La fortuna dei grandissimi allenatori è stato avere gruppi con grandi leader. Noi siamo giovani, dobbiamo dire le cose in faccia. Penso che in un gruppo bisogna comportarsi così. *C'è qualcuno che sbaglia ma il resto sono ragazzi con grande voglia di appartenenza*. Romagnoli e i provvedimenti disciplinari? Ha chiesto scusa ai ragazzi. E' un percorso che deve fare. Ha chiesto scusa, può ancora migliorare. Ne abbiamo parlato nel mio ufficio. *Lippi dice che difendo troppo la squadra?* Proverò a migliorare ma non credo di aver difeso troppo la squadra. La squadra ha fatto più di quel che doveva in alcuni momenti. Ma devo migliorare. *Penso che domani faremo una partita gagliarda*. Solo chi non ha cuore non può fare una partita gagliarda. Quando vivi giornate non positive bisogna andare a caccia di qualcosa per riprenderti" .
> .



Sinceramente, io mi sono stufato del tono e delle argomentazioni di queste conferenze. E' tutto un parlare di veleno, gagliardia, legnate e cattiveria. Gioco del calcio, zero. Ma che siamo diventati, una squadra di bulli delle periferie degradate, in cerca di guerre con le bande rivali? In ogni partita sembra che dobbiamo andare allo scontro finale bene vs male, dove dobbiamo mettere in campo la garra e far vedere agli avversari gli occhi insanguinati. Poi regolarmente siamo più teneri di un agnellino e i nostri sembrano più dei nerds che dei very combattenti.

Il Milan era e deve restare un squadra che gioca con tecnica e qualità. E l'avversario lo dobbiamo sopraffare con intelligenza e capacità superiori.

Adesso basta, egregio signor Rino Gattuso.


----------

